# Security Clearance for Abu Dhabi



## SuperMan1234

Hi All,

I am new to this thread and will appreciate any help from expats living there.

I was interviewed by 2 companies in Abu Dhabi and both have sent my security clearance documents to be filled as part of the hiring process. When I checked online, the security clearance will involve some official government agencies and embassies.

1. Thus, I'm not sure if I can pursue both applications at the same time? 
2. If it is not possible, how can I make a decision now as I have still not got the final offers from both companies and I'm not sure which one is better.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
I cannot imagine either company will submit your security clearance documents - until after you have received and confirmed an official job offer from them.
So - now it’s just a wait to see if either or both of them actually make you a formal offer.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SuperMan1234

Hi,

Thanks a lot Steve.

I get your point and the same reason why I was baffled. Basically, going to apply for security clearance before seeing an offer, I am just taking a bold chance that one company would make a better offer than the other. The issue here is both companies have mentioned that "We apply for security clearance first and subsequently the offer". It seems that I have to close one door permanently with this method. Just to provide you more background, one company is a research institution funded by the government and the other is a private place involved in defense and security. Any advice would be helpful?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Its not for you to close any doors - just wait for an offer from either or both companies.
Security clearance relates to your background - so if it good for one job it’s good for the other!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SuperMan1234

Hi Steve,

So if I complete the documents and provide both companies, they will do the clearance at the same time with the necessary government authorities. Wouldn't that be an issue? This is my problem.. Sorry if I was not clear earlier. 

Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar

SuperMan1234 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> So if I complete the documents and provide both companies, they will do the clearance at the same time with the necessary government authorities. Wouldn't that be an issue? This is my problem.. Sorry if I was not clear earlier.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
From my understanding the security clearance process has two elements.
The first element is related to your past history, nationality etc.
The second element is related to whether the job you are applying for has suitable applicants who are UAE nationals.
So, in theory, you might get clearance for one job - but not the other - as one of the jobs might be fulfilled by a UAE National.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SuperMan1234

Hi Steve,

Now I have an understanding regarding what they will check during the process.. 

But I'm still not clear if two employers can do this parallelly. Is this an internal process to an employer or does it get government institutions involved? As I read, it's the latter. 

I currently live in Singapore and here two companies cannot apply for the pass at the same time from the Ministry.. I assumed it would be the same case in UAE. I don't want to say to one company that I have a pending clearance with the other because naturally they will not continue with my application. At the same time, I'm not sure if the first clearance will past as you have mentioned.

Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar

Honestly - just let it be - there are many reasons why a company will not continue with an application or offer - without worrying about the security clearance.


----------



## psychopomp1

OP,
Normally a UAE company would make you an offer and only after you accept it, would they apply for your security clearance - which btw can take many months, eg mine took around 7 months after i accepted an offer with ADNOC in Abu Dhabi. So its bit unusual to see its the other way around in your case. But anyway, as you haven't signed any contract with either company then I wouldn't worry too much, just wait and see what happens. 

My guess is that the companies in question have probably had candidates denied their security clearance and/or excessive wait times when they've made offers first so are playing it safe. 

As for security checks, its done by a UAE Govt Agency and no-one (incl UAE employer) has any control of the process, its all done in the background. AFAIK it involves getting in touch with the security/intelligence agencies of your home country to do a background check on you as well as checking to see if you're on any Interpol lists etc. Its a very thorough check and potentially very lengthy. 

I almost gave up after 6 months but then got a nice surprise one day when ADNOC said we've got your security approval, let us know when you can travel over to Abu Dhabi.


----------



## patrickphimr

SuperMan1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread and will appreciate any help from expats living there.
> 
> I was interviewed by 2 companies in Abu Dhabi and both have sent my security clearance documents to be filled as part of the hiring process. When I checked online, the security clearance will involve some official government agencies and embassies.
> 
> 1. Thus, I'm not sure if I can pursue both applications at the same time?
> 2. If it is not possible, how can I make a decision now as I have still not got the final offers from both companies and I'm not sure which one is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Security Clearance Process & Timeline: A Complete Guide (2022) - Cybersecurity For Me
> 
> 
> In the cybersecurity industry, security clearances are an important aspect of being employed. Security clearances are granted to individuals who need access
> 
> 
> 
> cybersecurityforme.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


I've been offered a HEO/C2 role.

I've had to do the Occ Health form, DBS form, Security Clearance, References etc.

I suspect the Security Clearance will take the longest - I've seen 4 to 12 weeks mentioned. Any idea what this is in practice?


----------



## psychopomp1

patrickphimr said:


> I've been offered a HEO/C2 role.
> 
> I've had to do the Occ Health form, DBS form, Security Clearance, References etc.
> 
> I suspect the Security Clearance will take the longest - I've seen 4 to 12 weeks mentioned. Any idea what this is in practice?


There's no set timescales when it comes to security clearance for Gov't jobs in Abu Dhabi. If you're lucky you could have it within 1 month or it could take 6+ months like it did in my case. It takes however long it takes.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi,
I want to ask you about the security clearance which I hope has already been issued for you.

If yes, can you please tell me how long it took to be issued in your case? Have you chosen the private company or the other?


----------



## A14M

Hi OP,
Did you get the security clearance? if so how long did it take? I am also in the same situation and it's been 4 weeks.


----------



## djagz4822

A14M said:


> Hi OP,
> Did you get the security clearance? if so how long did it take? I am also in the same situation and it's been 4 weeks.


in the same situ, but its only been a couple of weeks for me. 
I have not even got a draft contract, the company just asked for my docs for security clearance


----------



## A14M

djagz4822 said:


> in the same situ, but its only been a couple of weeks for me.
> I have not even got a draft contract, the company just asked for my docs for security clearance


same here, as per the company policy formal offer is given only after security clearance.


----------



## vHASHEM

A14M said:


> Hi OP, Did you get the security clearance? if so how long did it take? I am also in the same situation and it's been 4 weeks.


 Did you received your SC yet?


----------



## A14M

vHASHEM said:


> Did you received your SC yet?


Yes, took exactly a month and a week. However yet to receive the contract. Apparently internal signatures pending.


----------



## greatsarah9

A14M said:


> Yes, took exactly a month and a week. However yet to receive the contract. Apparently internal signatures pending.


 Which company is this .Mine said to me approval finalization stage.What does this mean?


----------



## ghelo2102

My Security clearance check has started Oct 27, One thing i wanna ask is, from who i will receive a notification email if i passed or failed?.
hoping may wait wont take too much for that checking.


----------



## Sam168

Hi, I have got an offer from a government organization in abu dhabi. About a month back the HR told me to wait and not to resign from my present job (also in UAE but different emirate) until my security clearance comes. About a week back they informed me that the security clearance is rejected to my surprise. I have been living here since almost a decade and have absolutely nothing that i can think of for the rejection. However, during the process of security clearance last month i had renewed my existing visa in my present company which was almost going to expire. I later realized that my new company had applied for my security clearance after i had renewed my existing visa. Please note that i had given my old visa and EID details (though the number remains the same but the dates differ) to them. I contacted the HR and explained them this and they said that this may be the reason for the rejection (though the reason is unknown according to them), but they told me that once it is rejected they cannot re apply again. It is heart breaking as i have to let go off an opportunity that i worked so hard to get. I am not sure what i need to do now. Also the HR agreed that they should have checked with me before submitting the clearence form to the concerned. I have a very clean record of my status here in UAE from the time i started to live here. Not sure what to do now to convence them. Please if any one could suggest what i need to do would be of great help. Thank you and god bless!


----------



## Sam168

ghelo2102 said:


> My Security clearance check has started Oct 27, One thing i wanna ask is, from who i will receive a notification email if i passed or failed?.
> hoping may wait wont take too much for that checking.


The HR will inform you once they get an update.
Wishing you good luck.


----------



## A14M

I doubt anyone can assist, I was told that even the company will not be given the reason for rejection.
The part about reapplying seems to be true as I was particularly asked to ensure the documentation is perfect as they wouldn't be able to re-apply.

I am sure something better will come, good luck.


----------

